
The Psychology Behind Item Collecting And Achievement Hoarding - nickb
http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=23724
======
holaberlin
"Then I looked on all the works that my hands had wrought, and on the labour
that I had laboured to do: and, behold, all was vanity and vexation of spirit,
and there was no profit under the sun." (Ecclesiastes 2:11)

[http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Bible,_King_James,_Ecclesiaste...](http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Bible,_King_James,_Ecclesiastes#Chapter_2)

